# All web browsers with Wayland library requirement are not working.



## Spartrekus (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello,

On FreeBSD 13.0 with FreeBSD generic 13.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT r342707 GENERIC  arm64, there is currently the following results. It may be related.

- midori (wayland,..): crashes
- netsurf (gtk3, wayland,...): crashes
- chrome (wayland,...): crashes

- Dillo: no wayland: working fully.
- links -g with graphics

Note that tigervnc (no wayland) is working fully, with all colors.

Maybe someone may help for this issue (13.0-CURRENT).

Thank you

--
Machine : raspberry pi 3 b+


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 8, 2019)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


In all fairness, FreeBSD has only one ports tree.




Spartrekus said:


> - midori (wayland,..): crashes
> - netsurf (gtk3, wayland,...): crashes
> - chrome (wayland,...): crashes
> 
> ...


"crashes" is very vague. What exactly does it say if you launch these programs from a terminal?

There may be a reason other than Wayland here. I notice all of these are GTK-based. Give www/otter-browser a try. It's Qt5-based, so it will rule that out. But still, there could be something else other than Wayland.


----------

